# Good trees for beds next to a house?



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Anyone got any fav trees that are small enough to go in a flower bed next to a house? I'm thinking 8 ft or less.

Thinking of the corner of the house as kind of an anchor to a flower bed


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

There are a lot of japanese maples that will do well in a situation like that, as long as you have a little shade for them.


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

The spot I'm thinking of is on the west side of the house so the house would shield it for most of the morning



iowa jim said:


> There are a lot of japanese maples that will do well in a situation like that, as long as you have a little shade for them.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I have 13 japanese maples growing in zone 5a, so i know they will do well in your zone.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> I have 13 japanese maples growing in zone 5a, so i know they will do well in your zone.


I'd love to see some pictures of this. I've been wanting to plant some but really have no room at this time...


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

mmacejko said:


> iowa jim said:
> 
> 
> > I have 13 japanese maples growing in zone 5a, so i know they will do well in your zone.
> ...


I will get some pics for you, just give me a couple of days. rain


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

mmacejko said:


> iowa jim said:
> 
> 
> > I have 13 japanese maples growing in zone 5a, so i know they will do well in your zone.
> ...


With all the rain this year things are not coloring up much yet. It has effected all the trees in my area, i have a weeping willow that is still green and usually that is the first tree to start the fall colors.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Heres some more.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Sorry i sent you duplicates, lets try this again.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

One more time, i got it figured out now.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Iowa Jim, those are purty!



mmacejko said:


> I'd love to see some pictures of this. I've been wanting to plant some but really have no room at this time...


mace, this article linked below will serve you in at least two (2) manners:

1) ideally _acer palmatum_ favors "morning sun" and afternoon shade (but, as the article's title reads, these are some varieties that do especially well in full sun); and,

2) there should be lotsa nice photos AND I reference this article a lot as *it gets specific as to the heights and widths of each variety*, etc., along with other gems of JM details!

(Okay, that's more than two; I think it is a very helpful reference! 

Best o' Success! :thumbup:

*BEST JAPANESE MAPLES FOR SUN*: https://newgarden.com/notes/best-japanese-maples-for-sun


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Found one more pic and please don't judge the color off of these, spring and fall pics are very nice color, just not there yet.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

XiolaOne said:


> Anyone got any fav trees that are small enough to go in a flower bed next to a house? I'm thinking 8 ft or less.
> 
> Thinking of the corner of the house as kind of an anchor to a flower bed


definitely a Japanese maple. They are not only aesthetic but do not create a mess like some trees.


----------

